# Fetzige Effekte für Samples



## fred31 (8. März 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche ein Programm/PlugIn mit möglichst vielen tollen Effekten.

Aktuell nutze ich Adobe Audition. Das ist schon mal ziemlich klasse, aber irgendwie hats mir nicht genug vorgefertigte Effekte.


----------



## boboon (8. März 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Programm/PlugIn mit möglichst vielen tollen Effekten.
> 
> Aktuell nutze ich Adobe Audition. Das ist schon mal ziemlich klasse, aber irgendwie hats mir nicht genug vorgefertigte Effekte.


 was verstehst du unter vorgefertigte effekte ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (8. März 2005)

Crusher X macht der abgefahrene effektartige Sounds ( http://www.crusher-x.de/ ) Kam erst eine neue Version raus!

Ansonsten: Irgendeinen VST HOST besorgen... logic, cubase,wavelab,soundforge ...... 
und VST Effekte  benutzen.
Irgendwo hatte ich noch nen Link fuer ne VST Suchmaschine.. mal sehen ob ich den noch finde.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## boboon (8. März 2005)

naja, ich denk net das crusher x (granularsynthese) das richtige is......da fängt er ja gleich mit dem schwierigsten an...aber ansonsten würd ich auch nen vst host empfehlen.....da gibts ja mitlerweile schon freeware....


----------



## BeaTBoxX (9. März 2005)

boboon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, ich denk net das crusher x (granularsynthese) das richtige is......da fängt er ja gleich mit dem schwierigsten an...aber ansonsten würd ich auch nen vst host empfehlen.....da gibts ja mitlerweile schon freeware....



Ja das stimmt das Ding ist schon nicht grade ein 303-Stil Synth.. aber ich hab anfangs auch nur dumm rumgeklickt und dabei echt abgefahrene Sounds rausbekommen.
Durch rumblödeln entstehen (bei mir jedenfalls) oft die besten Ideen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## fred31 (9. März 2005)

BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Crusher X macht der abgefahrene effektartige Sounds ( http://www.crusher-x.de/ ) Kam erst eine neue Version raus!


 
 Du hast einen alten Mann echt sehr glücklich gemacht: genau SO WAS hab ich gesucht!


 ...bitte was genau sind VST HOSTS (in dem Bereich leider ein DAU)


----------



## boboon (9. März 2005)

vst (virtual-studio-technologie) hosts sind programme wie ableton live, cubase, fruityloops u.a. diese programme sind in der lage eigene effekt-plugins (also verbs, delays usw.) oder effekte von drittanbietern wie z.b. waves o.a. einzusetzen.

 vsti (virtual-studio-technologie-instruments) sind wiederum klangerzeugende plugins die als instrumente in die hosts geladen werden können. der bekannteste hersteller hier dürfte wohl native-instruments sein.

  hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen !


----------



## fred31 (10. März 2005)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann quasi mit Programmen wie crusher-x Effekte "erzeuge". Diese können, ähnlich wie DLLs, in ein Programm (beispielsweise Adobe Audition) eingepflegt werden und dort genutzt werden.


----------



## boboon (10. März 2005)

soweit kenn ich das adobe nicht.....voraussetzung dafür ist dass dieses programm ne vst schnittstelle hat und crusher als vsti existiert...wenn du mehr support für dein/e produktionen/vorhaben haben möchtest, geh zu www.soundexplorer.de, dort gibts supper support zu allen fragen rund um vsti und soundproducing zeugs....


----------



## BeaTBoxX (13. März 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann quasi mit Programmen wie crusher-x Effekte "erzeuge". Diese können, ähnlich wie DLLs, in ein Programm (beispielsweise Adobe Audition) eingepflegt werden und dort genutzt werden.


Ja so in etwa kann man das schon sagen.

Die VST Hostprogramme bieten VST-(und andere Schnittstellen) ueber die man dann VST-effekte und VSTi(sntrumente) einbinden kann.


----------



## ma-gic (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,
Adobe Audition kann mittlerweile als VST Host verwendet werden, jedoch kannst du nur VST Effekte und keine VST Instrumente verwenden. 
Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass ein Instrument Töne erzeugt (angesteuert durch MIDI Noten), ein Effekt ein bestehendes Sample verändert.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Audition MIDI Spuren untersützt darum wohl auch keine VST Instrumente. 

Vorgehensweise um VST Effekte einzubinden (In der Ansicht Wellenform bearbeiten, nicht Multitrack):

* Effekte -> VST Verzeichnis hinzufügen 
* Das Verzeichnis auswählen, indem du deine VST Effekte installiert hast
* Effekte -> VST -> Effekt auswählen

peace dispater


----------



## Rollo (26. Mai 2005)

Es gibt sehr viele kostenlose und auch effektive Effekte. Die Frage ist nur für was du sie benötigst. 
Auf jeden Fall sind vst´s wie angesprochen eine gute Variante...da es eine Vielzahl von solchen gibt (auch massenhaft freeware).

mfg, Rollo


----------

